# Greenville, NC 10 week old female



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

This little sweetie was at the a kill shelter in Wilson since 5/13, owner surrendered. We pulled her into short term foster at the last minute and are looking for either a home or rescue to take her.
http://








http://









You can contact [email protected] for more info. Transport can be arranged to 501c3 rescue.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

AWW how sweet! If you dont fine anyone let us know and could take her. How can someone dump a puppy?!?!


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

Is she still available? She's a full blooded GSD?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Poor little baby, I hope she finds the home she deserves.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Danielle_Robb26 said:


> AWW how sweet! If you dont fine anyone let us know and could take her. How can someone dump a puppy?!?!


That would be awesome! :thumbup: She is a cute little peanut.....sad to say people dump puppies all the time. They have no conscience.....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Aww she's adorable! Whoever gave her up better have had a good excuse! What a sweetheart!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

When I contacted them, they said they already placed the dog.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

This was when I contacted them on 6-4-10


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

I think she was placed with GSR&A


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I think this is Ava?


----------

